# Art of Fighting Damage



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*August 22, 2009

USF Sun Dome,
Tampa, Fla.

Marcio Cruz vs. Tom Sauer
Seth Petruzelli vs. Chris Baten
Delson Heleno vs. Tyler Stinson
David Yost vs. Chris Herring
Jarrod Card vs. Gilbert Burgos
Kevin Abrante vs. Keith McCabe
B.J. Gress vs. Carlos Gonzales
Corey Krebs vs. Andrew Parker
Joe Wissman vs. Nyantu Bolo
Dustin Fellows vs. Anthony Moenich*


----------



## Lenovo (Aug 10, 2009)

hello and welcome to the best fta site on the net. We are glad you are here and hope you enjoy this great site. Thanks for being here.:thumb02:
comparatif simulation taux credit auto - Taux crédit auto. Comparatif des offres! Les meilleurs taux crédit auto sont sur le net !comparatif simulation taux credit auto


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

art of fighting puts on some pretty good events I have been to two of there events and cornered for a friend who fought there. Good event, great bunch of guys running it.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Gino Tutera defeated	Ron Ritter
Bruce Gress defeated	Carlos Gonzalez
Joseph Wissmann defeated	Nyantu Bolo
Keith McCabe defeated	Kevin Abrante 
Mark Serkez defeated	Corey Krebs
David Yost defeated	Chris Herring
Eric Reynolds defeated	Greg Loughran
Delson Heleno defeated Tyler Stinson 
Seth Petruzelli defeated	Chris Baten
Marcio Cruz defeated	Tom Sauer


----------

